# The Tug Hill New York



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

This is what the Tug Hill is expecting


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Have fun with that.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, its all I got.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Love to snowmobile up there.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This is our end of the state.


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

I like that Rochester has 0" still tired from last week two feet of snow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

..................


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

Should be fun getting the loaders started tonight. Keep that crap in Buffalo. LOL…


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They upgraded us to a Blizzard,first time since 93


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

you lucky sob grand im in coudersport its just blowing like crazy and getting colder....i got 3 trucks skid steer and tractor sitting in warm shop hoping to get something... if anyone needs extra truck let me know


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

How much did you get GV. Spent this morning putting 911 in all the loaders. We only got a couple inches.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

After 3-4 days of snow and wind they said we only got 18 inches.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow!!!! Thats some real snow...


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

That is like our storm last week we got 21". Not that much snow just a long time, with wind. You just never stop plowing for days. Getting a little break now.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Like nothing happened this week,50 outside and rain and melting snow.


----------

